# JL Audio 500/5 amp advice needed



## biggbubba (8 mo ago)

Hi All

I am new to this site and seeking some advice on my JL Audio amp that I purchased new around 2004 and has served me well. However, the left rear channel has developed intermittent static.

Given it’s age, is it worth repairing? If so, who would you recommend? (I live in Los Angeles)

Cheers


----------



## sprsonc (Oct 13, 2012)

You have to go to an authorized JL Audio dealer to have it serviced. They will charge you a flat rate for the repair based on the model. You’ll pay shipping to JL and they will pay for your return shipping. They don’t list the Slash 500/5 for repair anymore but the dealer could call to see if JL can still fix it. I attached their flat rate repair pdf below. If you look at the HD900/5 it’s $290 to fix. So hopefully it’s a similar repair fee for your 500/5. 



https://jlaudio.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/article_attachments/4407694319259/Non-Warranty_Price_List.pdf


----------



## biggbubba (8 mo ago)

I already contacted JL. Sadly they don’t have parts anymore for the Slash series so can’t offer service.


----------



## sprsonc (Oct 13, 2012)

Check out G.S. Amp Repair. I bet he can fix it for you.



https://m.facebook.com/g.s.amprepair/


----------



## biggbubba (8 mo ago)

Ok. Thanks!

You’ve used his services with good results?


----------



## sprsonc (Oct 13, 2012)

I have not used him. Eric Cole from JL recommends him for amps that JL doesn’t repair anymore. Also it looks Doug Dobson has used him in the past too.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Try some Deoxit 5 on the gain knob...and all the rotary knobs. Spray it inside the openings, and turn it full open and closed about 20-50 times. Worked on my JL 300/4


----------



## dako7474 (Aug 16, 2021)

biggbubba said:


> I already contacted JL. Sadly they don’t have parts anymore for the Slash series so can’t offer service.


Wow I'm surprised they've already depleted parts for the Slash series. Wasn't the v3 Slash line discontinued just over a year ago? Maybe I got spoiled by Phoenix Gold and have a skewed sense of what manufacturers actually keep on hand. I remember calling PG multiple times over the years for amps that were easily 10-15 years obsolete and they were able to provide parts. The only time they couldn't come through was for a tri-path chip for the Tantrum 1200.1.


----------



## biggbubba (8 mo ago)

I believe hey’re not supporting v1 anymore…..which is what I have.


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

good to know on the slash series. I had my 300/2 repaired from JL, but that was several years back. When they sent it back to my dealer for pickup, the sales guy said they really should have just sent a new amp. He said looking at what they repaired under the flat fee, they basically gave me a new amp.


----------

